# Auto vs stick MPG and snowy weather



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

I get mid 30s city mpg, escalates fast on highway. I think with the priemer trim Nav is standard. I use Android Auto and the Nav works fine for me this way. Plus you get OK, Google to look for places along the route. Maybe someone with a Priemer can chime in about the Nav on there's. Mine didn't come with any options beside the flush mount wing.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

With newer technology the way it is, you would have to be a machine to get better mileage than an automatic. Manuals are just so much more fun though!


----------



## BigJay718 (Feb 1, 2017)

iirc, Chevy says the manual will get better hwy mileage than the auto because once you are in 6th everything is just locked in. I have a gas engine manual and manage to squeeze over 50mpg out on the highway. It is a total dog in the city though.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

With your daily round trip you should look at the diesel trims. As for manual/auto if you know how to drive a manual I'd stay with the stick simply for better control in the snow & ice.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Lol, it's in the diesel Gen2 section.

The 6MT diesel is rated slightly higher (52 vs 47 for the 9AT) for hwy mileage, and it seems from the owners around here, they do deliver on the EPA estimates (for both transmissions). The Gen 2 is generally pretty good in snow, but the stock LRR tires on the diesel will be crap in it.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Former TDI owner here too with a 100+ mile r/t commute.

Mine's a stick because it's what I prefer anyway, but also because the EPA rating is higher for the stick. If you can drive a stick and have a long highway commute, I would go with the stick. Fuel economy has been excellent for me, but I have a lot of rural highway in my commute. The interstate portion of my commute isn't as kind to fuel economy.

I don't have nav. I prefer Waze under Android Auto anyway.

I doubt many Gen2 diesel owners have seen much snow yet since they weren't available until February or March of this year. I'm not looking forward to driving in snow in the stock low rolling resistance tires that now have 21k miles on them to boot. I'm hoping to go up a size on the wheels and maybe keep the originals for winter wheels with tires that will be good in snow.


----------



## KalahariKid (Jun 25, 2017)

The Gen2 diesel is 1 of few cars that the EPA managed to knock down 10% better fuel mileage in a manual over the auto. Knowing I could improve on that I went with the 6sp. 10% was a good enough improvement to save the 1200 or so bucks and get the 6sp and save 10% everywhere you go.

In general however yes auto technology has improved so much that they are faster and return the same or better mileage. Check the sports car world on auto, unreal shift times when get into say a 707hp Hellcat.


----------



## zr2s10 (Dec 8, 2017)

Always go with the manual, lol. It's just so much more fun, no matter the car. Now if you had a city only commute (yuck), go auto. Well, rather go Volt.

I know the OP is asking about Diesels, but my cousin lives one road over from me, and he has an LT w/ the 1.4T Auto. He averages 25. I have the LT w/ the 1.4T 6M, and I average 30-31 in the month I've had it. He drives the same roads I do, other than when he pulls out of his driveway, he's going downhill for almost 1 mile, before he has to climb anything. I go a few hundred yards, and then I'm climbing a 1/2 mile hill, drop down a few hundred yards, then right turn...onto another dam hill. So I'm at a slight disadvantage.

Newer autos are pretty good, but they can be pretty aggravating, and torque converters inherently cause some efficiency loss. I would be curious to drive some DCT trans cars. Hyundai even puts those in their hybrids, so they should be a little more gratifying than the CVT hybrids. 

I hate the way my Wife's Jeep shifts, and it got worse when they updated it due to a service bulletin ('12, 3.6 V6, 5 spd Auto). And they won't flash it back. My truck is usually pretty good ('03 Avalanche), but certainly a gas hog. My Cruze? Just does what I tell it to. But I'm a little bit of a control freak.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Prior TDI owner as well.. have 2 Gen 1 Cruze Diesels, and a new 2018 Manual Diesel Cruze.. Go with the manual, IF you can find one. We have just over 1000 miles on the 2018, mixed driving, but it has an lifetime average just over 47MPG, Best 50 mile highway run was just shy of 70MPG.. The best of the 2 Gen 1's has a lifetime average of about 39MPG, best 50 mile was 62.5MPG. The Gen 1's were all Autos. I have studded snow tires on one of the Gen 1's and with those it does great in snow/ice. As others have said, the LRR tires from the OEM are not well suited for snow, but that's true of many "all-season" tires. I did get a bit of snow/slush with the new 2018 going over mountain passes on its initial road trip, with the OEM tires, and did OK, I did not feel as if I was unable control the car when it was going through slush and puddles, but apparently it was too much for some other vehicles, as there was an accident going over the pass. 
Last item, one of my 2015 has the NAV.. I don't know if it is improved for the Gen 2, but I would not spend a dime on it, as it is in the Gen 1, frankly we pretty much don't use it, we use Google maps on the phone.. with the Gen 2 you can project onto the car screen (Android Auto, and the equivalent Apple app), and it works really well. Buying NAV in the car is a waste of money, in my opinion, and besides, GM wants me to spend $140 for the update for the Gen 1 maps.. that is the DISCOUNTED price.. it's not worth that, Google Maps is constantly updated and better in all aspects.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Last item, one of my 2015 has the NAV.. I don't know if it is improved for the Gen 2, but I would not spend a dime on it, as it is in the Gen 1, frankly we pretty much don't use it, we use Google maps on the phone.. with the Gen 2 you can project onto the car screen (Android Auto, and the equivalent Apple app), and it works really well.


The nav system is decent...and extremely quick to calculate compared to other in-car systems, and even gives real-time traffic detours. I'd say that Google Maps is better though (when my stupid Android Auto will actually pair up to it). Worth the extra $? Probably not, but it's thrown into a package with the current models. I will say that it's convenient to have in a non-service area (like camping in WV).


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

The factory tires are fine in the snow for the first winter season as evidence via performance through 5 feet of unexpected lake effect snow, life threatening conditions on I-90, but no national guard as we traversed - they were called out the next day. It was a true life threatening Donner Party situation and I was prepping to cannibalize other motorists after we ran out of Doritos. 

Got first ever DEF warning in the middle of near blizzard conditions, 15 degrees F with snow blowing off the lake incredibly. Dumped half of the 2.5 gallons of DEF down the side of the car, just missing my bare feet and flipflops, since i didn’t fully extend the nozzle due to DEF n00b. My sons employer has ‘def at the pump’, i look forward to topping off the 2 or 3 gallons in the DEF tank this week, maybe during a yet another unexpected subzero snowfall.

Mpg is below 50 now with the winterized fuel. As i was calculating fuel burn rate with traffic stopped for hour(s) in blizzard due to wrecks/traffic/etc, I was happy to be in the diesel cruze. It stays warm at idle somehow. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> The nav system is decent...and extremely quick to calculate compared to other in-car systems, and even gives real-time traffic detours. I'd say that Google Maps is better though (when my stupid Android Auto will actually pair up to it). Worth the extra $? Probably not, but it's thrown into a package with the current models. I will say that it's convenient to have in a non-service area (like camping in WV).


Try different USB cables, it took me 3 cables before I found a relaible cable. Apparently many USB cables are just charging cables and for some reason the data connection is not there or unreliable. With a good cable I have very relaible connections.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

eli said:


> The factory tires are fine in the snow for the first winter season as evidence via performance through 5 feet of unexpected lake effect snow, life threatening conditions on I-90, but no national guard as we traversed - they were called out the next day. It was a true life threatening Donner Party situation and I was prepping to cannibalize other motorists after we ran out of Doritos.
> 
> Got first ever DEF warning in the middle of near blizzard conditions, 15 degrees F with snow blowing off the lake incredibly. Dumped half of the 2.5 gallons of DEF down the side of the car, just missing my bare feet and flipflops, since i didn’t fully extend the nozzle due to DEF n00b. My sons employer has ‘def at the pump’, i look forward to topping off the 2 or 3 gallons in the DEF tank this week, maybe during a yet another unexpected subzero snowfall.
> 
> ...


It stays warm at idle due to post injection to keep the EGTs up so the emmisions systems will work properly. Those that deleted their Gen 1s found out the dramatic difference without that post injection emmisions heat. What's amazing is the car is so efficient even this extra fuel burn is not enough to drag MPG down too much. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MRO1791 said:


> Try different USB cables, it took me 3 cables before I found a relaible cable. Apparently many USB cables are just charging cables and for some reason the data connection is not there or unreliable. With a good cable I have very relaible connections.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Sadly, this is the bundled Samsung cable that came with it. I've found it's extremely picky with other USB cables though.


----------

